# Friesian riding, training, and troubleshooting thread



## SunnyBlack

Hey guys, being the major fan of Friesian's I am, I wanted to make a solid resource thread where my fellow friesian lovers can exchange feedback and advice on owning, working, or experiencing this wonderful breed in any way. I personally love to hear peoples experiences with Friesian and Friesian crosses, as I think they are the perfect breed of horse, in beauty, attitude, and work ethic. Plus they are an absolute dream to own. 

For this thread I thought we could post riding, training (Keuring, Conditioning or otherwise), management (Handling, Health/Welfare or otherwise), or general questions using a categorizing format. 

Formats:

[Training]
[Riding]
[Management]
[General]

For example if I want to give an introduction about myself I would type:

[General]

Hi, my names SunnyBlack online, but you can call me "Sunny" if you'd like. I own a 3 yr old Friesian stud, "Spider," who's going to his first stallion testing during keurings this fall. He's an absolute pleasure to own and a true gentlemanly stallion of excellent quality and temperament. I bought him at 4 months old, received him at 6 months, and immediately went into training where he has been up-to today. He's by Sipke 450 and out of a Sjaard 320 "Full Papper" Star mare. 

We work on Dressage mostly (classical methods), but my future goals are to branch out into Driving, and maybe Saddle Seat as I've always wanted to compete in that. 

Anybody else? I'd love to meet some of my fellow Friesian people, as there's not many of us on Horse Forum.


----------



## KireiElayson

Hi Sunny. I too am a Friesian owner. I just joined so I could join this thread. I am always looking for more information about all the issues you posted! I own 3 Friesians: a 7 year old mare, a 3 year old gelding and a yearling stud colt. 

My mare is more of the baroque type. She was my ultimate dream horse. I waited all my life for her. She is sweet and kind. She has incredible movement, but is not the most comfortable ride at all! She has a pretty steep shoulder. I trailride her (Western) mostly, although we do dressage lessons together (not really her forte). I do plan on training her to cart soon.

My 3-year old gelding just got his first saddle fitting this weekend! He took it like a real champ- completely mellow and unfaxed. He is the modern sporthorse type. I think he might make a good dressage horse and I am hoping to switch to him as soon as he is ready to go into riding training.

Lastly, my yearling baby boy. Love him to death. He is out of Lolke 371 and my mare. He did well at Keuring, but as he is in that gawky yearling stage, not sure what he will develop to be. he does have a lot of hair!

How did Spider do at the Keuring? I am looking forward to great discussions on this thread!


----------



## SunnyBlack

Awww, you flatter me Kirei. Yeah there doesn't seem to be many Friesian owners on HF, but this thread isn't just for people who own, but for people who love and are interested in the breed. I love Friesians to death, and my friends tease me that i'm going to own like 8 of them one day.Have a whole barn full of black horses as far as the eye can see, lol. 

If anyone has any questions, issues, or topics u want to discuss then dont hesitate to ask. I'm a college gal myself, plus I work a job and Assistant train/instruct to the head trainer of my barn, so normally I wont be able to answer too much until the end of the day (I'm in WA so that would be Pacific Time) but I do have HF on my iPhone so I'll try to provide enough info as possible. I have some great resource websites I'll post soon as well. There's a lot to learn about caring, training, and showing your Friesian so hopefully we can bring a good amount of community to the table here at HF. 

To answer your question Kirei, Spider got a 2nd premie on his Foal Keuring, but he hasn't been back since then. He's three now so I'll be sending him to stallion testing this fall here in WA. I have high hopes for him, but as you probably know the FHANA flies in a handful of judges from the FPS to judge all the horses across the North American globe, so the inspection is really up to the professionals. I wish I could bring someone in and have them evaluate Spider and tell me whether he's of "Stallion Quality" or not, but unfortunately the FPS judges can see things no one else can. So we'll just have to wait and see how he does. 

Your lucky you own three though. If I got to a better place with my own finances I'd take on a Gelding probably. Ultimately I want to own a Driving Pair, I think competing in Show Driving would be SO much fun! I'm a part of the NorthWest Friesian Horse Club, and our President "Will Bron" competes in Show Driving, so i'm sure he could recommend a great trainer to work Spider in carriages. Spider can already ground drive (we use it as a Dressage conditioning aid) so the next step would be transferring that forward motion into a cart-situation. Easier said then done, am I right? Lol. 

Oh and btw, Spider is a baroque type too. Well "Medium-baroque" as Sipke 450 is very "Medium" built, and my Sjaard 320 dam was VERY "Big baroque" so Spider landed somewhere in the middle. 

Here's a fun pic:


----------



## drafts4ever

I'm a Friesian owner as well. I have a yearly stud colt out of the late Nanning 374 (he passed 12 days after Lestat was bred for) and Hinke D Ster mare. He's amazing and has a wonderful personality. I bought him at 9 months and there's threads upon threads here about his difficult entrance( stupid former trainer) up until him now and today. He's great and I love him to pieces. 
Here's my Lestat. He's registered Leroy SDP and I don't like that name at all and since I can't change it I've barn named him Lestat. Leroy is only for rated events. 

My goal for him will be theatrical performance like my drum mare, dressage, maybe some low jumping if he finds it fun (nothing serious), and english pleasure. Eventually he'll be studded to select friesian mares but that's not for a very long time. 
Here's pictures from his first show ever. He did great!


----------



## SunnyBlack

Wow super cute. And I see your in washigton too? Are u a part of the NWFHC too? If not you should join, we have quite a fun time up here. (There aren't many of us, but put enough friesian crazy gals in a room and well... see the sparks fly lol.)

Btw thats a big colt. I wonder at what height he's at currently? And thats awesome that you named him after the Vampire Lastat btw (that is the analogy right) because i just ADORE "Interview with a Vampire", lol. Was that a halter class you showed him in? 

And don't get me started on Nanning 374, aka, "The Stallion with the Best Confirmation." I literally wept (no joke) when I heard he passed. I loved that stud so much, and was hoping in the future I could own a colt by him. (now im sure prices will be more competitive unless they collected prior to his passing.) I'm glad however to know that the "Fenway Foundation" did an autopsy on him. Finally we have a Medical Practitioner Facility dedicated to the health and welfare of Friesians. 'Bout time, we really needed one! I'm excited to see what Fenway and Nanning 374 give back to the Friesian community. 

Costume classes are fun, I personally want to enter a few too. Do they allow you to show studs in costume classes, though? :/

Oh and since we're on the topic of horse names, Spider got his the day I first saw him at 4 months old. He was in his stall with his monster of a dam (She was huge, no joke.), when I noticed this giant spider inside the stall-door frame. I told the owner right there that I could not go in the stall, and I swear the little ****** heard me because the next thing I knew, he turned around and ate the spider!!! He just opened his mouth and CHOMP! ate the dang thing! Oh and btw, he still lives and breathes today so I dont know if that thing was poisonous and now my horse is some kind of mutated "Super Horse" like Spiderman, lol. Or if somehow when you swallow it whole, you avoid the poison? Who knows, but basically that little act of serious "Badass Ballsiness" set the stage for his general persona, and it's been all down hill from there, lol.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Oh btw guys, here are those resource links I promised. I wish I could edit my first post but you know HF... maybe I can try asking a mod? 

Anyway, Friesian Management, Care, and Training links:

Friesian Crazy website and Encyclopedia:
Friesian Crazy
[I can't stress this website enough. Some GREAT info on technical terms and FHANA/FPS horse registry and studbook standing. Please read and brush up on your knowledge of Approval requirements.) 

The FHANA homepage:
Friesian Horse Association of North America - FHANA
[A website we should all be familiar with, lol.]

The IFSHA homepage:
International Friesian Show Horse Association
[For all you Friesian show stoppers.]

Anneke's Friesians:
Welcome to Anneke's Friesians! Dedicated to the purebred Dutch KFPS Friesian horse since 1981. Home of Friesian stallion Tropical Rider's Wieger.
[A great resource for inside info on the breed, shows, training, and the FPS]

The FHS homepage:
The Friesian Horse Society, International registration for Friesian Horses in North America, including B Book and D book horses and Friesian Part-breds.
[For all your Part-Bred Friesian horse needs.]

The Fenway Foundation:
Fenway Foundation for Friesian Horses Inc.
[Your number #1 Fresian health and welfare resource. I have already spoken with a few of the Fenway vets about some issues, and they were very kind a personable.]

If anyone has anymore links they'd like to share then post 'em up.


----------



## drafts4ever

yes you can show studs in costume classes depending on the show. Some have rules because of younger kids and some space things out. 
The theatrical work I do is similar to Cavalo Equestrian Arts who I've trained with and work with during the summers and I've always worked with Seattle members of Cavalia. My Drum mare is trained through some of their seattle members as am I. Fun times! Yes Lestat is named after the Vampire. He tends to switch between the Rockstar from Queen of the Damned and the Romancer from Anne Rice. That was his first ever halter class. It was a little schooling show. He missed last years Kuering because his breeder injured her back. They took a different colt to the show because Lestat was going through an awkward gangly baby and she figured with her injury it would have been difficult with two colts. 

I love (d) Nanning and was so sad he passed. I too wanted a colt from him and figured I'd never get the chance after that but then I met Deb from Rainier Friesians and she had a 9 month old Lestat. I met him, fell in love with him and snatched him up the next day. He's a big boy, should top out in the 16.2 range possibly taller. His mom always throws 16-16.2 and Nanning threw big as well so I'm hoping over 16 hands for him. I'm 5'2 if that helps, I haven't taped him recently. 

I'm not a member of the club but I am a member of Fhana. Where in WA are you?


----------



## Cruiser

I'm new to the breed, only having seen a handful of them and always in harness, carriage and cart. Never under saddle (I know they can be ridden but these were historical displays) So excuse the question. But why would care, training and handling be different from any other horse?


----------



## SunnyBlack

Friesians like many horses have their own set of issues and traits. They were inbred to survive so they also have certain diseases they can easily develop more so than other horses. In addition the Friesian training and inspection system is extremely grueling and most trainers and instructors are few and far between leaving the average owner Little availability in information and management of these wonderful horses. Remember the Friesian is still considered a rare breed and although the breed is becoming more popular few people have experience in handling or managing them. 

Anyway I'm on the way to my barn to see my Friesian now so I'll be back later today to give more information on the subject in the meantime I'm sure some my other fellow Friesian owners can give you more helpful information on your question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySerenity

I have a half friesian (by Raven out of a swedish warmblood mare) that I bought last year. We are training for low jumpers and she has been getting better and better.

Friesians a put together uniquely so you have to adjust your training. Today my trainer was working on getting her to tuck her knees more and trying to teach her to be able to compress her long body to adjust her stride better. She was explaining that Signa has a very long back and extremely strong hindquarters so we have to teach her how to use that to her advantage. If you have a trainer that refuses to work with how the horse is put together (since they aren't built like other breeds) then you won't be successful. You have to embrace the differences and work with them. Some people aren't willing to give them (friesians or part friesians) a chance. 

I'd love to follow this thread and see what people have to contribute.


----------



## Cruiser

I see where your coming from but it is a little silly to think that a trainer wouldn't work with a horse because of conformation, it would be like one saying they wouldn't with horses with long/short backs. Just because they are rare doesn't mean they should be treated as anything but a horse, Keuring is cool but it is just an inspection, like other breeds have. Cool breed, though everyone has beautiful horses.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Hey I'm still @ the barn hanging out with spider so I won't be home for awhile but when I do I'll answer some questions and post some more topics. Cruiser I understand where your coming from, but if every horse is special and beautiful in its own right than u should respect the people who are looking to this thread to give their Freisian the best chance in life. When I attend my NWFHC meets we talk about many things beyond the Friesian horse. Some of us are a part of FHANA and need to talk about new rules or regulations with keurings, some need help in solving a medical issue they've come across that is native to this breed, and some are looking for propper tack or training methods that could help increase their standing in inspections or shows. It's more than simply the breed as a single animal, Cruiser, it's truly a community of people who come together and share information because they care so much about this breed of horse. I suspect u could respect that. Inspections (keurings) are stressful and grading is cut throat at best, Friesians are inbred to a degree, every foal dropped has an "inbreeding coifeciant" which although the FPS and FHANA try very hard to reduce that number to 0, the fact that bloodlines are so close creates many problems/issues in the breed from medical to physical to mental. This is one of the reasons inspections and grading is so serious, the FPS has to carefully monitor the horses that are breeding the future "Friesian" and because of this Freisian owners are very careful with their breeding/training/healthcare. We want the future of the fresian breed to be bright and therefore we work together to achieve that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

FINALLY a thread about Friesians, love love love the breed have never met one up close, a purebred one anyhow. Met one that was half friesian half percheron, had one nasty eye on her and had horrible ground manners. Totally her owners fault who treated her like a little child and let her get away with everything.

My goal is to eventually own one of these majestic horses, thier beauty and strength took my breath away the first time I saw one (on tv lol) I have researched the breed, and fallen in love with the breed, now I just need to save up the $$ lol!


----------



## SunnyBlack

Fahntasia said:


> FINALLY a thread about Friesians, love love love the breed have never met one up close, a purebred one anyhow. Met one that was half friesian half percheron, had one nasty eye on her and had horrible ground manners. Totally her owners fault who treated her like a little child and let her get away with everything.
> 
> My goal is to eventually own one of these majestic horses, thier beauty and strength took my breath away the first time I saw one (on tv lol) I have researched the breed, and fallen in love with the breed, now I just need to save up the $$ lol!


I hope you do Fahntasia. They are quite the animal. 

[Training]

Okay for beginning topics how about we start off with Keurings? Since fall Keurings are just around the corner, now would be the time to put your horse in training for Keuring prep. Any thoughts on techniques or experienced trainers that have had success with your animal? Personally I'm working with my own trainer (who has shown and trained Friesians for Dressage but has never shown breed or prepped for inspection). However she has a wonderful foundation in classical dressage and its conditioning techniques so we're currently working on using collection from the ground and ground driving as a way to engage a more flexion and extension in the trot. We're currently doing this by encouraging spider to flex at the hock, which naturally causes his forehand to open and extend, however easier said then done, and to condition his gait might be hopefulness on my side, since in all honesty you can't change a horses natural gait in it's entirety. But you can improve upon it, which is what we're doing. 

Other useful points of information to contribute:

-Inspection grading system. How important is the trot, vs. the walk? 
-Tips in conditioning your horse for inspection. What can u do if you have an out-of-shape Friesian? 
-Confirmation? Tips on how to "make up" for known faults in confirmation, and give your horse the best presentation at Keuring. 
-Working toward different standings in Studbook. (Ster, croon, Pref., Model, Approved)


----------



## KireiElayson

Keuring Prep: I think there are many ways to prepare. For those lucky enough to have a trainer or be able to send theirhorse out for prep- you are lucky. I live out here in the middle of no where with very few Friesians, so I did all my "prep" on my own. I read books, watched videos, attended other keurings before mine and... trail rode my horse! Yep, Rode in the mountains! 

My first suggestion, don't be in a hurry! Since judges are getting tougher, make sure your horse "looks" mature They all mature differently,and I know everyone wants to go at 3, but you can also go at 4 or so for the first time too. Consider waiting a year if your horse still looks like a baby. I went with my mare at 4, and I am SO glad I did. I believe had I gone at 3, she would not have gotten ster. There was a HUGE difference in her at 3 and 4 yo.

Also, as for mares, make sure they are developed and muscled, not overly bulky or anything, but in shape. More than once I have heard the Dutch judges say that we don't "work" our mares. I think they want to see our mare as much in shape as our geldings and stallions. My advice, if your horse is ridable- ride it! Best exercise there is! And consider carefully a decision to try a mare for ster when she has a foal on her. Some will do well, if trained, exercised and fit, but so often baby sucks so much out of mama, that she doesn't look good.

Movement- I think the trot is very important. The walk is too, the definitely look at that, but a short weak walk (what they said about my mare) can be overcome by a long, powerful and high action trot! I agree that the horse's natural gait is going to come to the surface first and foremost. you can definitely improve it. And believe it or not, the person showing the horse (runner, owner, who ever...) can make a difference. you want the horse relaxed enough that they have a natural walk, but at the same time excited enough to "mooove!" If you can run (or have someone who can) I think practicing running your horse to the music you are going to use also helps. They associate the music with showing off and some horses will just perform big time!

And for "Mom" and "Dad"- relax! have fun!


----------



## SunnyBlack

Very well said, Kirei. Tip your runners, folks! It'll help out big time. they really are trained to give your horse its best go at being presented. In fact I spoke to one of the ladies in my club about whether to run yourself vs. paying a runner? And she said, "unless your absolutely confident in your ability to present your horse in the most positive and exemplary impression... Then you're better off paying the runner instead." Lol, big time! Truth is, most of the "Runners" and "Whips" follow the touring circuit, with plenty of experience in "presenting" a horse correctly. Personally i would LOVE to learn that job. Especially if it can give an inside look in how to correctly run your own horse. Remember folks, presentation is not just about inspection or even show, it's the ability to bring the best out of your horse, whether thats to a possible buyer, or to your best friend. I just think its a great skill to learn. If anyone has any knowledge of clinics or understudy programs where you work as a Runner or Whip in Keuring tours, or Stallion shows, I would love to find out.


----------



## drafts4ever

How much do runners usually cost? I'm short and although I have sprints I don't think I could run Lestat to show him in the best light.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Good question! Depending on the site runners can cost anywhere from 15.00 to 50.00. This also a variable over the type of inspection and experience of the runner.

You should call the coordinator/host, at the site you are interested in, to find out the details of what they are offering at that particular site.*. 

If you would like to hire a runner/handler, you will be responsible for independently contacting these people prior to the start of the inspection and making arrangements with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Hey guys in addition I found another great resource for keuring info: http://www.friesianhorseclub.com/files/FAQforinspections.pdf


----------



## DimSum

Wow, talk about a timely thread and with great information! I just purchased a Friesian cross gelding that I was told came from Canada. He has a microchip, and I am going to try and run down his history that way. He was a carriage horse, but we are planning on using him on the trails.


----------



## drafts4ever

Great! I have no idea about any local ish shows but I'm curious of course. Is there a limited number of times to show in a Kuering?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

If your in Wa then the Wa keuring is usually in Monroe, at the Emerald Arena. And if u have multiple horses to show, then yes u can set them up to all be inspected at different times (since inspects happen in groups ie. geldings, stallions, mares, and mare with foal.) however no, u can not show the same horse twice during the same inspection. You only get one chance a year, that's why keurings are taken so seriously. However u can bring that same horse back next year to be re-inspected with the possibility of changing its standing in the stud book. 

I'll post some more keuring info later, right now I gotta deal with my own hairy boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

That's what I was wondering if it's a once a year type thing or if it's a once only ever and never again thing. I was looking into taking Lestat as a yearling since he did go as a weanling and seeing how he stood but only if he's shed out and a pretty boy by the time that rolls around. Besides that I had plans to take him yearly for experience and because currently that's my only breed show option besides schooling shows in halter since Donida canceled all of there from drama some crazy lady started last year.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Undortualnately if he was already inspected and recorded into the foal book as a foal, then the FHANA won't need to see him again until three. Fillies however can be shown at a year, because the grading for females is different than males. Females have more grading within the stud book, u can make Ster, Prefferent, Croon, and Model. The boys however are split between geldings and studs, and geldings can only make Ster I think... Or can they make Pref? (someone check me on this?) while the studs can make Ster, Pref., and Approved. (excluding sport predicates here.) 

I'm actually still learning the grading system myself since it is fairly complex. (which is why studying the FHANA rules and regulations are so important.) Apparently you can fall within "bad standing" with the FPS/FHANA. Although I would expect you'd have to do something really bad to warrant that (like breeding your star stud to mares within his bloodline...) If someone can find some good resources on Keuring gradings, can u post them here? 

So anyway, I'm not sure, but I think you "can" send ur yearling to keuring this year, but I don't think it's needed since the FHANA would want to see him as he's matured at three, since in their view little would have changed between weanling and a year. Mares however are a different tale, although why they track the mares maturity more so than the colts, I'm not too sure. Again can someone check me on this, to make sure this info is correct. I don't own any mares myself, so I want to make sure that I'm giving the correct info according to the FHANA. 

Also on a related note, is this the same set up for Part-bred friesians? (grading and keuring)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

He's in the foal book because of his father but he's never been inspected ever. He's registered foal book because Nannings foals are automatically accepted in before inspections from what I understand. Looking into it he's never been to a keuring or inspection. The only thing I've ever shown him in is a halter class from the April schooling show down the street from me. His breeder broke her back shortly before keurings and couldn't handle taking two colts so she took his cousin. 
His next option for inspection would be stallion I suppose but being he's never been inspected before I don't know how that would work.

Edit: just noticed my stupid computer decided DIDN'T wasn't ok and put DID instead. To clarify he DIDN'T go to any inspections as a weanling.

For bad standing from what I understand would be breeding to an unapproved mare and fhana doesn't approve outside breeds or cross breeding so anything besides pure friesian blood would be unapproved and I guess you can get booted? That's what I've heard and read. I question it however because for a stud that isn't proven yet (such as a 3 year old) how to do begin his breeding and foal crop if you can only breed to approved mares (friesians) and on that level, who with an approved mare would be willing to breed to a beginner stallion to help him start his foal crop? I don't understand this.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Youll have to excuse me, im posting from my iphone here. Not meaning to double post. 

*Edit for Drafts4Ever* okay I understand now. I didn't know that he hadnt been inspected yet. That changes things. Then yes they'd need to see him in person. I would however contact the FHANA rep for WA (I don't remember her name off the top of my head) and inform them prior to inspection your circomatances. Tell the. That he hasn't been inspected (didn't receive a premie) and you are planning on having him inspected at a year old. This is smart because he would have changed too much at three, and like I said earlier the judges don't see much difference between weanling and a yearling. 

Relating back to what Kerei said earlier, I think the most important thing to consider before deciding to jump on the keuring band wagon, is whether or not your horse is ready. Deciding to wait a year is NEVER a bad thing. Remember this isn't a horse show, it's not about ribbons or trophies. (although u are awarded ribbons at the end, lol.) Its about parenting your horse for grading and placement into the stud book. So keurings are very personal. The Friesian community is great (we really are a great group of people) and are more than willing to give you advice and tips on how to prepare yourself, but ultimately it's all about your hOrse. And when he's running in front of judges it's all about him or her, lol. The FPS juggles are very few (I'm sure there's less than 10, maybe less than 5) but they are masters of the Friesian breed. They can see things you would never see (until they point it out lol) so don't get too disappointed if they point out faults. They do this so you can improve upon them for next years keuring, and they do expect you to do best by your horse and present better next year. Because the Judges never change, some of them get personally familiar with some horses and "expect" a better presentation next year. Also remember that although u can improve your horse through training and conditioning, the judges will be able to see past all that for his real quality. It's hard to explain but all judges want to see an athletic horse that loves to move, and even if u get your f
Friesian bulging with muscle like a QH (please dont do this, lol) and stepping like a Tenessee Walker (Don't do this ether) they can see past all the add "bells and whistles" to the real movement and confirmation of the animal. That's why I find it important to remember not to try and "change" your Friesian for keuring (using strange tools or suppliments to artificially enhance) but to work through time and effort into a better presentation of the Friesian breed. Also this goes without saying but your not aloud to use silicone or otherwise "show" coat enhancers for keuring. Normally not even shoes, although u can, but if they're enhanced in any way they'll ask u to remove them and try again next year. Truly the Judges want to see a "natural" horse but not obviously a horse u picked out of the field that morning. So it sounds comicated but we all need to walk that line between "improvement" and "destruction," and I personally would love to hear some feedback or personal experiences on that matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

His breeder is high on the FHANA board so I can talk to her. I'm tossing a yearling keuring around in my head for two reasons and right now I'm thinking more towards a two year old maybe. 
From the huge rule book I have printed it says injuries what not will not count against but personally believe it all depends on how he's matured through them. To me his shoulder injury has healed, vets say he's made a full recovery however the muscle tone is still noticeably different since he wasn't actively using his right shoulder for a good 3 months. Now that he's been able to get out run buck play and start his training he's coming back but there's still a small difference. On top of that his scar on his ankle is there, slowly disappearing as he grows and he has a huge crack/dent/gash growing out of his hoof. No problems caused by either but they are still noticeable blemishes. 

Besides that he still has his sun burn baby fur patches all over him and after this May open breed show he'll be getting a full body shave down to the knees. His most noticeably baby fluff is his muttonchops. his face has shed out to a nice black black except for a line stretching along his jaw. Muttonchops! Kuerings start in September I believe? I'll have to double check. 

As for his movement he's been ready since he was a weanling, just wasn't able to go because of her injury. His trot is great and we've been working on his movement since I show him in halter, he's natural and prancy, great extention. I'm not too worried about that being that I prefer to go into something even as personal as a keuring looking at it from a neutral point. I'm not trying to match to other colts but I want to see what mine comes in at with all the work and progress he's made. Again though his noticeable blemishes hold me back.


----------



## SunnyBlack

That's a good way to look at it. Like I tried to say earlier (unless my phones autocorrect was being a douche, lol) is that keurings are personal. It's not about competing against other horses (although some people see it this way) Everyone wants their horse to do the best it can, so be sure to pay attention to the judges, and if they give u advice please listen. They really do know what they're talking about. Also don't be afraid to approach them and ask questions. They'll see that as u being proactive about your horse, and be more willing to answer questions or speak with you later. As always, be polite and take criticism as a way to promote your horse next year. No one has the perfect horse, I'll betcha on that. 

D4E (I hope u don't mind me calling you that) I would consult the WA rep about whether you should present him at one or two. What I'm worried about is that the judges want make a record of your horse as a baby, and if u wait until two they might think he's already past the window of preferability. I'm sure they'd accept him regardless because the judges would want to inspect him, but since it would be unusual circomstances I'd notice them ahead of time. (although I doubt u are the first one to do this, so they would have the correct information for you.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Sounds good to me! I'll ask about it. 
I don't mind you calling me that! No worries!


----------



## drafts4ever

Email sent! After I hit send I thought that maybe I should have attached a picture but if she needs one I'll send one later.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Cool I'm interested with what they'll say. If its not too personal could you post your answer here? That way anyone else with similar issues can have possible solutions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

yes of course! I don't expect a response until Monday since the weekends coming up. That is unless it's a home email instead of a work one, it didn't specify. But anyway, yes I'll post.


----------



## drafts4ever

Here's the response I got 
"Kfps and fhana do not show stud colts except as foals ...if they miss that showing, they have to wait till they are three yrs old. *only fillies an be shown as yearlings and two year olds. *Fhana inspections are not the same as horse shows. *All of the issues you have with him should be resolved by the time he is three.
If you have more questions, don't hesitate to ask. "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

Oh thanks! So I was wrong, whether or not u make foal keuring they want you to wait until he's three years of age. Like I said, I don't know why fillies are so closely monitored. But that's the FHANA for you. Glad we could clear that up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

I would guess its because of breeding? No idea but maybe it would be easier to tell what a mare might throw if her development is watched? No idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

Maybe. Don't be disappointed though, D4E. Consider how nice your boy will present if u use these years to really develop him. And honestly a foal premie doesn't have that much weight on a horse as an adult. Many horses develop very different from when they were foals. Some champion 1st premies never make it to Ster... You can not judge the quality of an adult horse based off its foal inspection. This is a good lesson for all of us. A real judge of quality is its stud book grading as this is a horse that has been inspected and judged as a mature adult. Again don't be disappointed D4E, I'm sure he'll do great at three. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_

*edit* Kerei, btw I forgot to mention earlier, congrats on your mare making Ster. That is not an easy accomplishment.


----------



## drafts4ever

I'm not too worried about it. I aim to blow everybody out of the water when he's ready to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Or not. Just found out I probably won't be able to afford it and. Being that the chance of making stud book is so very slim it's not even worth blocking out the needed 70 days. I think I might pull my membership next year until I have a use for it. FHANA is crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

I'm a little confused here. Are u talking about approved stallion status? Because if you get passed and invited to holland for central stallion testing then yes that does cost quite a bit of money and takes 90 days. But it was my impression that as long as you get your horse inspected at three and he's of good standard quality he'd make it into the stud book. Grading title or no. Or am I mistaken?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Yeah apparently if he gets inspected at 3 they want him to go to a 70 day stallion testing. If he doesn't go to the 70 day stallion testing he's not approved for breeding. Basically FHANA "allows" you to breed. If your stallion doesn't pass the testing and invited into the stud book after 70 days he's not "allowed" to breed and if he does FHANA throws a fit. The 70 day test is in Cali. 
At least that's how she explained it to me. It's grounds for being booted which is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

"Yes, if they don't pass the testing they aren't allowed to breed OR register offspring .KFPS is the strictest stud book in the world. Thatisnot to say people don't breed out of the registry, But as a fhana rep, *I support the KFPS methodology in breeding."
So grr. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

I thought so. Yes I knew this. This is because Friesians were inbred to survive. This makes the registry very strict about the stallions that would carry the future of the breed. That's the financial and personal responcibilty I have to take on to own a stud. It's not cheep and if they make the cut they always have to e reevaluated every year by the FHANA at keuring. Cross breeding and breeding to non STB mares is not allowed. However this does occur but it's always been my theory that the studs who are doing this are "none papered" or none registered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

I'm wondering if it would even be worth it to get him into the stud book since because of our performance schedule he wouldn't be available for breeding every year and if he was he would t be available all of breeding season anyway. I'd love for him to be able to pass on Nannings lines but I'm really not sure if him being stud book registered should be a priority being that he wouldn't be available every season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

Hmm that's really something you should disuss amongst yourself and his support team. If you have a trainer you can talk to them too. For example if Spider made the cut he'd be a showing stud but also a breeding by collecting prior to the showing season so it wouldn't interrupt his schedule too much. This is pretty common against stallions that show. They have a great team of support that makes sure they get the training, nutrition, conditioning, and medical care to maintain a stressful lifestyle of showing and breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

For now I'm thinking I'll show him at 3 and see how that goes. She said to expect paying 20k or up for stallion book testing and that's a large chunk that I can't just throw away of course for something that may or may not work. Lots to think about. Right now I'm leaning towards no for testing.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Well you have three years, so don't make any hasty decisions now. And yes Stallion testing is expensive, that's why people considering it put a lot of thought into the quality of their foal, and it's training. A few people in the NWFHC (you should really join us btw  ) have tried several times with a colt. (several being 2 or 3 times with a few years In between) it's one of those things you can never determin until you have him inspected. You could have someone tell you how to improve your colt but ultimately it's up to the judges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Very true. I'm pretty young though and unless I win a lot of money I don't foresee having that kind of chunk change available for anything other than farm support ya know? 
We'll see what happens but I'm not putting my heart on it. I still plan to breed him and I still plan to be extremely picky about it. If that's not accepted then so be it. 
Does it cost anything to join the community?


----------



## SunnyBlack

Yes 50 dollars I believe unless they changed it. Check out our website online. Just google north west Friesian horse club. And I'm pretty young too. (only 22) But I reared a stud with knowing what to expect, plenty of previous experience with babies and stud horses, and with a great support team that's made up of my family, my trainer, my Friesian community, my vet, my groom, my TO person, and my exercise rider. So we're trying to give him the best start at life, and if he still doesn't make the cut, then so be it. I would just be as happy with a quality gelding. Im not saying u need to emulate me, after all everyone has their own preference on caring for their animal, and I'm sure you'll make your best decision on the subject when the time comes, D4E. So dont stress too much. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

We're about the same age! I'm 23. 
He's not my first baby or stud colt by any means. Far from it. My first but not the first I'm worked with trained with or handled. I work with stallions from May-August training with Cavalia (when they're not training on tour) and Cavalo usually and have been since I was 18 so that's nothing new. 
He has a big support team. Seattle Cavalia group, Cavalo Equestrian arts when they're around (can't be in florida all the time), Northwest Jousting Associating (my second family), my three vets, farriers, and many other very experienced people from theatrical training through high level professional competition. 
My reason for getting him was based on his lines and wanting a potential high performance stallion I could/maybe/might eventually offer to very very select few mares. Although I'd be interested in attempting stallion book it's far far from our top priority. The groups I work with and train with will rarely allow geldings or mares into their training. Stallions have the presence, drive and personality they look for and that's why the majority of Cavalia shows and Ren Faire shows put on by Cavalo have stallions instead of mares and geldings. I ride dressage with my two girls and plan on training him in that as well. Dressage and English pleasure maybe some light jumping later in life if he takes to it. But he's Northwest Jousters black stallion liberty routine with me as his ground master and that along with schooling shows for halter here and there are his training back ground for the time. 
I'm not stressed about it. I understand how and why FHANA is so strict but as of now he'll be inspected at 3 or 4 and that'll be it. I think he should have that experience.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Cavallia has geldings. They have many geldings, more so than stallions. And stallions are hard to handle, I had actually asked one of the preformer/trainers when they came to Seattle and she said that it's very difficult to focus their mind on their performance so many of the key stallion performers have backups just in case there is an issue. She also told me that their have been times they have "done things on the fly" or "changed the performance" in some way because of a stallion-related issue. Which I can understand. It's hard enough for Spider to train for Dressage sometimes and he's been doing that straight for a year and a half. I can't imagine how hard it is do some horses that change location constantly and have to preform in front of an unpredictable audience. Stressful stuff for any horse. So I respect how hard they work on getting the animal comfortable with the trick so in a performance it can consentrate on the trick and nothing else. 

Also I'd love to joust sometime. But maybe when Spider is older and more mature. In the mean time maybe I could learn separately? Seems like a lot of fun. I'm also a part of the northwest Renfair club, but I don't have as much time to join meetings or go to fairs. However I want to experience more stallion-handling jobs, so maybe I'll look into some understudy program through the groups u mentioned since they use many stallions. I want to incorporate stallion management in my career And unfortunately stallions come into my barn every so often, the last one I worked with and trained with left 4 months ago. ;(

Now it's just me and Spider...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

SunnyBlack said:


> Cavallia has geldings. They have many geldings, more so than stallions. And stallions are hard to handle, I had actually asked one of the preformer/trainers when they came to Seattle and she said that it's very difficult to focus their mind on their performance so many of the key stallion performers have backups just in case there is an issue. She also told me that their have been times they have "done things on the fly" or "changed the performance" in some way because of a stallion-related issue. Which I can understand. It's hard enough for Spider to train for Dressage sometimes and he's been doing that straight for a year and a half. I can't imagine how hard it is do some horses that change location constantly and have to preform in front of an unpredictable audience. Stressful stuff for any horse. So I respect how hard they work on getting the animal comfortable with the trick so in a performance it can consentrate on the trick and nothing else.
> 
> Also I'd love to joust sometime. But maybe when Spider is older and more mature. In the mean time maybe I could learn separately? Seems like a lot of fun. I'm also a part of the northwest Renfair club, but I don't have as much time to join meetings or go to fairs. However I want to experience more stallion-handling jobs, so maybe I'll look into some understudy program through the groups u mentioned since they use many stallions. I want to incorporate stallion management in my career And unfortunately stallions come into my barn every so often, the last one I worked with and trained with left 4 months ago. ;(
> 
> Now it's just me and Spider...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe it's dependent on the group? I work with Julien (can't even begin to pronounce his last name) and he prefers stallions over geldings? I know the touring perfomance tries to even out the number between and match to the riders that regularily work with the horses. Our (seattle) touring goes between Canada and Oregon. 
A few from Cavalo as well much prefer stallions because they have more "presence" but they are never allowed to breed not even AI and from the people I've talked to for the studs in Cavalia that's the same mind. 
If bred they're "released" so to speak and much more difficult to train and keep focused but it can be done. It's dependent on the trainer and horse. The two trainers I utalize haven't been in the show or on tour for many many years but I'm leaving his training in that level up to their choreography and skill set for exactly what they want from him. Again though this is from what I've personally been told and I'm sure it varies depending on who's talking. 
As for the basic under saddle training I can do that myself. For performance I'm going to the people I know have plenty of experience. 
If you do go to faire at all this year, I believe it's in Buckley, it keeps changing. I'm usually wandering around or behind the scenes with the horses. Their stallions you'd never know where stallions unless you took the time to look (popcorn ponies not included in that). I'm aiming for my boy to be trained in that manner. They have ques to be study and be big and full of testosterone for their performance but they're trained to dial it back as well. 
I love that group. I was disappointed ot hear Ricky won't be joining us this year from what I understand. He's touring with Cavalia or Odysseo I believe it is? Sad face:-(. 
I personally don't joust but I work with NJA horses and the people in different roles. They're second family to me going on 7 years now and I'm sure you'd be welcomed with open arms if you're interested.


----------



## drafts4ever

Speaking of Cavalia I just texted Julien and he's in Mexico right now! For some reason I thought he was in Oregon with everybody but I guess they extended? That's a trip! wow!


----------



## SunnyBlack

Well my goals are relatively simple. I want to be the best Dressage rider I can be, and Spider my Dressage mount. I absolutely love Dressage. Its my favorite form of riding, and I want to get to at least level 3 with Spider. Hopefully after graduation I can work for an respected Dressage Show Barn. I would just die for an opportunity like that!  Beyond that I want to continue training green horses and problem horses that need to be re-trained, as I love the challenge and effort involved. (It also makes you a great horse handler and rider) I also want to continue working with Stallions, whether thats at a breeding farm, or in a showing barn, or in several of the groups you explained. I simply love working with these regal creatures, and I know and incorporate the dominance and firm hand needed. In addition I would love to continue working on showing Western Pleasure and Reining (seeing how reining is identical to Dressage) Show jumping, Cross Country, and perhaps Driving with maybe working on a cow ranch or something similar to learn natural calf and cutting work. Jousting, trick-riding, vaulting, and liberty would be the iceing on the cake. But I still would like to learn (And I have vaulted at Warm Beach before..) so if you know any opportunities then don't hesitate to PM me. I would really appreciate it. 

Anyway... We should really get back to the topic of Friesians. Anyone else have any questions or concerns dealing with Friesian Keurings or Part-bred Keurings?


----------



## drafts4ever

I like your goals and good luck to you! 
So yes question. 
Black as knight or any other blackening agent. Aren't they illegal? I've read so many places they are and then many places they're not. Even that they might have a show formula. Do you know of any natural coat enhancing agents? 

I try to go the natural route for anything and I have a cabinet full of herbs and what not for people and their problems or whatever. A tack full of stuff for horses but nothing yet for coats.


----------



## SunnyBlack

Yes the KFPS is very strict on showing a "natural" horse so any type of coat enhancer, supplement or spray on product, is illegal. However there is a natural way, it's called Paprika and it's the main ingredient in "black as knight" or "blackengaurd" and likewise will show up in a drug test so stop using a week or two before inspection. One to two table spoons of paprika a day will blacken your horse fast. Results noticeable as early as two weeks. I've been using organic paprika for years, practically feed it to Spider all Summer long during those "coat bleaching" days. It's very affordable and works wonders, plus is completely natural. However paprika does not work on bleached out mane and tails. Unfortunately u need to dye the horse's hair to fix this problem. I know this goes against the "natural" horse requirement but I've asked other owners about this problem and they say just dye it but not near the inspection. Dye it a month or more earlier and maitence it. I've tried other ways of fixing the "red in the hair" problem and nothing works but dying it out. If anyone knows anything I don't plead say so, but as far as I know, you just don't let your horses hair bleach out to begin with lol...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

Hey Friesian crew, another Issue i'd like to address is the act of "Buying your first Friesian." I've had a number of people approach me over Spider and ask about buying their own "Black Dream Horse." So I thought I'd list a helpful guide into buying your first Friesian. Here is what I came up with:

There are two types of Friesian sale. The "Quick" sale, and the "Quality" sale. I will address both. 

First, the "Quick" sale. 

What is the "Quick" sale? The "Quick" sale is a Friesian horse that is sold or salable purely based on it's outward appearance. This is the type of horse that's usually listed as "Fairy Tale Friesian." It always has long hair, black shiny coat, and decent confirmation. This is the type of horse bought for posterity, or to simply have a "Beautiful" animal. And there's nothing wrong with that. We call it the Quick Sale Friesian, because it's simply that... A quick sale. These horses are usually sold in the same week they're listed, and depending on the horse, sometimes within the same day. For the average buyer not overly familiar with the breed or the friesian registry, this would be the ideal horse. If you plan on selling the "Quick Sale Friesian," then obviously the first steps you need to take is to make your Friesian look beautiful. You need to spend part of your advertisement budget on products and supplements that will make your horse shine over competition. Next you need to spend good money on a professional photographer. You can not afford to take pictures with a cheap digital camera, or worse, your phone. Spend the cash and get the job done to perfection. When getting your horse the "Money Shot," as we call it, you should pick out an attractive aera that will add to the beauty of your horse and not take away from the subject matter. Remember the "QSF," is sold by its outward appearance only. Whether your horse has training or awards behind its belt is irrelevant. If you can beautify your horse and take a few great photographs, you could have this horse sold within the week. Finally if your prospective client wants to visit your horse in-person, make sure your horse looks as beautiful as it did in the photo. Bathe it, braid up its hair, put some "makeup" on if you have to, and cover it with a sleezy over night. The following day, take out the braids and take off the sleezy, and have your horse hang out in the stall until your prospective client gets there. You want the client to think the horse naturally looks like this every day, and little to no effort is used to make them "beautiful" (although we know better, LOL) If you have to lounge it that morning, or TO in the arena to burn some energy, just make sure to have the hair braided, and to groom down thoroughly afterword. Take the necessary steps, and you could have this horse sold in a couple days.  

The next subject I want to address is the "Quality" sale Friesian. This is the harder sale of the two, and needs to be taken seriously. Since the quality sale is more common amongst FHANA/FPS members, or Sport Horse buyers, I will address the proticol for both Buyer and Seller during the transaction. 

What is the "Quality" sale Friesian? This is your prospect mount, your FEI winner, your "Pedigree proven" breeder. These are the horses bought and sold for a professional or competitive reason. The Quality Friesian is usually characterized by multiple years of show experience with several champions and reserves behind its belt, a "papered" pedigree with prove of grading and current standing in the registry, and has desirable confirmation and movement. This is the horse who's price tag is not necessarily dictated by it's outward appearance. Having long hair or otherwise beautiful appearance is a "plus," but not the required reason of purchase. The prospective buyers of this animal are looking for correct confirmation for Dressage, Driving, or otherwise competitive sport. Or they are looking for a new breeding animal to add to their breeding farm, and therefore looking for quality in its pedigree. In both cases, the buyer will want to inspect the animals confirmation, movement, attitude, and behavior in person (and most likely under saddle if the animal is saddle trained) so as a seller, you must describe and list as much about the animals competitive history, awards, pedigree, and confirmation as possible. List its strengths as well as its weaknesses, and follow up with training suggestions for improvement. The photographs of this sale do not have to be "big money" professional (although there would be no harm to do otherwise), but a few pictures of it's Dressage Tests, or Driving Tests, or Foal crop ect. will give you a competitive edge against other would-be sellers. Remember this horse is being sold based on ability both past confirmed, and future prospect, so remember to "Speak the stars" about it in your description. 

Buyers, if you choose to purchase the "Quality" Friesian, you MUST inspect this horse closely, in-person, and follow up with proper medical exams prior to purchase. A pre-purchase with X-Rays of it's skeletal system (or just its legs) is preferred. Blood tests are recommended, but unless the owner discloses possible internal anomalies, or the animal otherwise looks suspicious of such things, the BT's are not needed. (However you can never be too careful when considering an animal of this value) Be patient with your considerations, and take the time to interact with the animal in different environments, I.E. grooming, leading, tacking up, turning out, riding under saddle, lounging, ect. Ask to see a copy of its pedigree (most owners will not have an issue with this, and if they do, turn away right there...), research the animals Stam Line (mother line) and look into any inherited deseases that the animal might have sufferd or will suffer from. If genetics are a big consideration of yours ask to pay for a Blood test, and test the horses genes yourself. You also dont have to release these tests to the owner. If you pay for them, they're for your eyes only unless given otherwise. Remember if you looking for quality you need to be patient and make absolutely sure the animal your considering to buy is the animal correct for the future prospects you have laid out. 

Hope this helps some people drifting through this thread considering on buying one of these wonderful animals. And if I missed anything please feel free to add on.


----------



## RayneHeinze

I my self am a friesian owner i will post more soon


----------



## RayneHeinze

*What Do you think of my Friesian?*

Tell Me Please, any opinion accepted!
Her Name is Sietske


----------



## SunnyBlack

Welcome Rayne  

Oh how cute. I like her confirmation and topline.

Pedigree? And what disaplines do u primarily use her for? 

And is that like a pink boa around her head? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpicedGold

Hi there!

I'm helping school a half-Friesan for a friend. Her name is Dreamcatcher, she's got the build of a Friesan, but sort of Appaloosa colouring. I don't have any photos of her on this computer, but I'll add some as soon as I'm back on my computer.

Dreamer's four years old, and just 14.2hh (She's so cute!). At the moment we're doing dressage, and aiming to go to a show in June, and she'll be an all-rounder eventually.


----------



## KireiElayson

Hi Guys! Wow, I go away for 2 days and so many responses! Great activity. How much fun! First, Thanks Sunny for the compliment for making ster. I was so thrilled! It was totally unexpected. I was just hoping she would score well and not be downgraded from her foal placing (she was second premie as a foal). When I heard the Judges say, "ster" I was so shocked!  And happy, of course. I will post a few pictures on her page. But as I mentioned in my earlier post, I am glad I took her at 4 years old and not at 3.

Looks like we have moved off Keurings, but I will add my two cents regarding stallions (I too have a stud colt). There are many reasons to take a stallion to Keuring other than the small chance your stallion will be invited to Central proving. By the way, you no longer have to travel to Holland for approval. North America now has its own testing site- California- much cheaper. If your stallion is invited by the Judges to Central Proving, you can do it here. Of course, you still have to have all the other tests, semen, xrays, etc... And remember that your stallion not only has to be seen in hand and at liberty, but also either in riding or driving (or maybe both). 

Even if your stallion is not invited to Central proving, he is still judged for a ster rating. yes, he does stay in the "foalbook" but he still gets a ster rating on his papers. And that rating also goes toward the mare's statistics (and the stallion's sire too). Each time offspring make ster status, it improves the mare and stallion's stats. So mare owners like to see their offspring score well. And of course, ster status makes your horse, even stallions, more valuable. As for breeding, well FPS certainly discourages cross-breeding, but people do do it. (I don't really know anyone whose membership in FHANA/FPS for cross-breeding their stallions).

D4E- If you want to keep your boy a stallion and take him to the Keuring at 3 or 4, then do it! See what the Judges have to say. Great if he gets a ster rating. just makes him more valuable to you! I am sure his mare owneer would like to see how he turns out. 

You can take him as a gelding too. People always ask why does FPS/ FHANA care about judging geldings since they can't breed, but again, it goes toward improving the dam and sire's statistics. I plan on taking my gelding when he is ready. he is 3 now, but as my area has a Keurinf every other year he will probably be 5 when I take him...


----------



## KireiElayson

Oh, a couple more thoughts: I have heard Judges say they are not so concerned about the bleaching effect. Honestly, some blacks are going to bleach, and some are just not. Mine- bleach.  My girl was bleached at her Keuring. We live out in the middle of the prairie, no fancy barns, stalls and turn outs (and i board...). She has an indoor stall but it is free choice in/ out and I didn't bother with the whole in during the day, out at night thing. She wouldn't get to be with her friends and I didn't want to do that. And they really don't care about the reddish tips on manes and tails. Even for my baby, I didn't worry about his reddish baby fuzz. He still got a second premie! I asked those that had super black babies how they did it- kept them inside and blanketed!! It is just too hot here in the summer to do that... Paprika works well. So do sunflower seeds, etc... I have heard mixed reviews on Black as Knight. that is not a dye, by the way, only an enhancer. I haven't actually heard it is not OK to use it- it is something you can use all the time, not just for Keuring prep- but I could be wrong. Dyeing- not recommended... Again, I don't think they are concerned about reddish tints. They are looking for white! 

RE: Buying your First Friesian: Please try everything you can do to ride the one you are considering buying!! Friesians can ride quite differently from eachother and from other horses. Consider your discipline- what is your primary goal. Do you want to do dressage, pleasure/ trail ride, western, driving, show horse only, broodmare, saddleseat, costume/ parade/ fantasy class? Some body styles and coformation are better for your disciplne rather than another. 

I know it is tempting to buy sight unseen, especially since our horses are not so common and the internet has made "shopping" so easy, but if you can ride the one you are interested in, it is better. if you can't ride the one you are interested in, see if you can ride others- friends and neighbors who might have some. Just so you can become familiar with how they move and feel and how they might differ from each other. They are VERY different than most horses and can take some getting used to!


----------



## drafts4ever

I plan on taking my boy probably at 3 unless he's going through a gangly funky look and then I'll wait til four. He's going to remain a stallion and bred out to very select few mares but of course not through FHANA since he won't be available every season. He's a dream to work with!


----------



## Arksly

*cough cough* I think this thread needs more pictures *cough cough*


----------



## countryryder

I have a mare that's 3/8 Friesian,does that count?


----------



## drafts4ever

Working on the pictures!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack

@CountryRyder

Yes a 3/8 Friesian counts, in fact you dont even have to own or know a friesian in person to be apart of this discusion. You can just be interested in the breed purely from personal avocation. That goes for anyone reading this thread, if you have a question abou the breed, then please ask. We have more than enough Friesian people here to give you a reliable and informative answer. 

@Kerei
Love your explanations. Thanks for the info! Some of the information concerning the KFPS's regulations and by-laws, even I don't know yet. (There's just so many minute details) Many of are still learning, so lets use this thread as a solid resource to share information. 

Concerning the FHANA/FPS rules and regulations, I'd like to open a discussion about their Stud Book requirements for mare and stallion, as well as Ruin Book information. Breeding Friesians and Friesians used to Stud can be a very complex and confusing endeavor. Because Friesians were in-bred, the FPS/FHANA have become increasingly strict with new stock dropped every year. I can't say I blame them, considering they're trying very hard to promote the breed standard, and do away with Inbreeding Coefficients, but because of their many rules, footnotes, and hoops to jump through, it leaves the average Friesian owner a bit overwhelmed with were to start concerning breeding or judging the quality of their horse to breed. 

I want to split this discussion into to segments, "Stock Grading and how it affects breeding and your placement within the FHANA" and "Breeding requirements/expectations for horse and owner." 

Unfortunately, the Friesian is not a breed you can go out and breed to any horse you want. Their are precautions you must adhere to. And because I strongly believe in what the FHANA is trying to do, I want to make sure I have the proper understanding of my "would-be" breeding privileges, as well as cautionary "mis-breedings" that could throw me into bad standing with the registry. 

As far as I'm certain, the KFPS in general frowns on all forms of Cross-Breeding. I don't know exactly the reason for which, or to the extent this issue is discouraged, but as we know Cross-Breeding Friesians does occur, but how? Is it within membership of the FHANA? Or outside their field of vision. Are Studs held within the foal book allowed to Cross-Breed, or is only those without registry? And if people are cross-breeding under the FHANA membership, how does it affect their standing or the horse's grading? 

In addition, In-Breeding is a very big issue among the KFPS. As far as i've been informed (and have spoken with the NWFHC about) In-Breeding of any degree, is not allowed under any excuse. However there are those owners who are not aware of the close bloodlines, and breed without thought, but regardless most cases of any origin are discouraged and I believe if under membership, that owner is thrown into bad standing, or is it removed from the Registry all together? 

Bloodlines in the Friesian breed are very close. VERY close. I believe there are only like... 4 or 5 true Friesian bloodlines. Which is truly disheartening. However when considering breeding, the owner should research Stam Lines (Mother Lines) thoroughly, as many of todays horses are still related to each other, despite 50+ years of breeding outward. In fact, and correct me if I'm wrong, but most mare owners come to realize that after doing the needed research between weeding out Studs that are blood-related, desired confirmation & movement, and sport pedigrees, the owner comes to realize that there may only be a handfull of possible Studs to breed to, compared to other registries where there's a dime a dozen in Stallion Candidates. 

Kerei, you've bred before correct? Can you help shine some light on this subject? Also if anyone wants to post a link to the general FHANA rules and regulations PDF or related resource, I think many of us would very much appreciate it. I would, except im not at my computer right now, lol.


----------



## barnowl

Hello there! 

I recently purchased my first Friesian (a 2-year-old filly), and cannot get enough of her! I have been having trouble get her into her natural gait though. But I'll get to that later. 

We've switched barns twice now (hopefully the 3rd luck's the charm!) due to management issues and lack of pasture/space. She gets very anxious everytime we move, so I try to let her settle in before working with her (typically I give her a week to adjust). We're just working on groundwork now. The day after we moved to the new stable, I took her out to pasture. I like to familiarize her with the fence boundaries before turning her loose (she's had a history of running through fences, and I think it helps to show her the boundaries beforehand). She was incredibly nervous and ran circles around me. No amount of training we had accomplished so far was working. Finally, after about 10-15 minutes of just fighting with her, I got her settled down for a half a minute, and turned her loose. She ran around (thankfully not through the fence!) with another horse, and the trot came out! I was so excited!!!  Does anyone know how to get that trot out when running with her in hand? For some reason, she absolutely refuses to trot with me running beside her. I don't like using the whip, because she becomes nippy and surly. I reprimand her for that kind of thing, but by then she's typically forgotten the point of the lesson. 

The woman that runs the stable is very old and frail. She's the one that usually handles my mare (which makes me nervous, to say the least), but she recently received some advice on handling her from a dressage trainer. (My mare has a tendency to lean on your shoulder- we work on "personal space" all the time, but she naturally gravitates towards the handler. I just keep reminding her.) Apparently the dressage trainer told the stable owner that Friesians are "a little slow", which made me a little miffed to say the least. :? I've had- and _still_ have!- stupid and/or slow-learning horses before. This mare is coming along in leaps and bounds from when I got her. I have no experience in training young (or old) horses. I've had to "retrain" my own horses, since the majority came to me with bad habits, but I don't use any "method". Just common sense. I attribute any "slowness" on her part to my poor training methods. Thankfully there's a very good local trainer here (not the one that called all Friesians slow) that's willing to help me train her. 

I do think it's remarkable at how much of a "one-person horse" she is. I've never, ever had a horse trust me (for the most part, anyway) so completely. I swear, when I started out with her, she spooked at everything. I found that if I got close to the spooky object, kicked it, and said, "See? It's nothing to be scared of!" She'd listen. Then- believe it or not, but it happened more than once!- she'd sniff the object, knock at it with her hoof, and walk away nonchalantly! :lol:

Apparently the previous owner of this mare hated her, and I was told by the trainer that boarded her that the feeling between the owner and horse was mutual. The trainer herself didn't have much time for this mare, so she was pretty much left alone, and put by herself in a small paddock. I was told she freaked out the first time another horse started to groom her. The poor girl has no socialization skills. But for being worked with probably once a week by that trainer, she's such a doll! 

I've owned quarter horses, thoroughbreds, saddlebreds, paints, and Heinz-57's, but I've never seen anything like her before. Nor have I ever felt for a horse the way I feel for her. My family makes fun of me for worrying about her so much, but I have to remind them that she's something akin to my child. The local trainer helping me took one look at her and said something along the lines of, "She's going to be very loyal." Thankfully being loyal to me doesn't involve being a total brat to everyone else, though! For the most part, she's a doll with everyone. But people forget that she's a 2-year-old (just turned, in fact), and treat her like she should act like a 10-year-old. I have to remind them that, while she shouldn't get away with misbehavior, I have 10-15 year old horses that act much, much worse than she ever has. 

Anyway, I'm babbling! But it's nice to find a group of people my age (22) that own Friesians too. Any tips on preparing this mare for her 3-year-old keuring would be great! I'm traveling out of state this weekend to talk to several people about it, and I'll probably write a few things about my meeting on here. My mare received 3rd premie at her foal keuring, but the trainer said that she didn't stay beside her mother, but instead went and bugged the cameraman and the judges. Apparently she didn't even show her gaits (unless you count the foal "run-around-like-hell" gait, lol!). Hopefully she'll behave better this next time, and do well. 

Oh and by the way- after I bought this mare, I got a lot of looks and comments about how "rich" I must be, to have afforded her. You don't have to be rich to afford a Friesian. As I said before, the woman I bought her from hated her, was old, and didn't want to keep her. Sometimes you get lucky. The photos in the online advertisement I found were awful. I didn't have high hopes when I went to check her out. In fact, I wasn't really serious about purchasing her until I got to meet her in person. She doesn't have particularly long hair, or anything of that nature. She just felt right.  And I just happened to have some money saved up to buy her with (my "newer used car" fund!).


----------



## SunnyBlack

Yeah owning Friesians can be an experience all their own, thats for sure. Honestly the reason this thread hasn't been very active for me lately, is because I have been SO busy with college finals and then extra work at my own barn. I can't speak for anyone else though, so I hope they come back soon. 

Anyway, welcome, barnowl. You'll find nothing but Friesian crazy gals here. I myself just received a new Frieisan youngster from a similar situation as yours. He's only a year and a half, but the owner who purchased him (for quite a bit of money) had no experience with raising or training youngsters, and for a lack of better terms, "was living in a fantasy world" when considering the care and training this animal would need. Unfortunately this type of thing happens quite often in the horse world. People don't realize the amount of blood, sweat, and tears that go into training horses, green, young, stupid, aggressive, or otherwise. I believe they get false pretenses from film and TV, which illustrate the horse and human relationship as some type of "Mr. Ed" fantasy. The reality is as different as night and day. Horses, especially young horses, need defined boundaries between whats acceptable and reprimanding. Horses are immediate and physical creatures. They can not reason on our level, and therefore need an immediate physical reaction to their behavior in order for them to learn. This is the same as it is in the wild, btw. However there are many people out there that don't realize this, and continue to exist in the same fantasy world as this Friesian youngsters previous owner: they put their heart before their brain. This is the only way I can explain the problem. People get too sentimental or emotionally attached and make... stupid decisions. Simple as that. They forgo safety because they think the creature is small or cute or the baby or pet. And forget the reality that this is a strong and large creature that could easily hurt them given the chance. No horse is incapable of aggression or accident given their animal nature and strength of size. This is a very important fact that every good horse person must remember. Always, always, keep your brain before your heart! 

Anyway, I rambled a bit there too, but getting back to this Friesian yearling I have, he's young and like your own 2 year old has a short attention span, can be physically more "violent" when reacting, and has a tendency to challenge me often. However he's also a stallion and thats another one of the reasons I ended up with him. I have a lot of history working with studs and stud colts (raised my own actually), so when I heard about her predicament I suggested a care lease at my barn so I can have 60 days with him. She wouldn't sell him to me, which is a putty considering he's of excellent pedigree (Jasper 366 I believe...), but she said if I can train the spoiled brutality out of him, I can lease him for show when he turns three. Which is pretty cool, but I doubt that even if I got all the "****s and giggles" out of his behavior she'd keep him for herself. The whole situation sounds like she's trying to make him trained enough just to sell for top dollar, which wouldnt be surprising but still... If you buy a horse try to invest the time into it. Anyway... Like your horse Barnowl, youngsters need a firm hand a wide mirth. Because their attention spans are so short, training lessons have to be short and frequent. (I train 5 days a week). And turn out is paramount. The exercise and stimulation helps along the training process by keeping the horse from creating vices do to frustration. You also have to be patient, youngsters have good days and bad days. More bad than good usually, lol. Sometimes it feels like your working against brick wall, but remember to not give up or let a bad behavior go unreprimanded. That is also super important. Youngsters come to u with no experience as a domesticated animal, so you have a lot of work cut out with training their behavior and creating a show horse. However Friesians are hardy and brave horses. In my experience they hardly spoke and if they do its barely anything. They can take a great deal of work and stress and keep on going, and best of all they are very forgiving should you make a mistake. I.e their reactions are not normally aggressive or unpredictable. However babies are a league all their own. Honestly you need to let your 2 year old grow up, barnowl. Don't worry about her movement right now, just keep her healthy, trim her feet, get her vet checks, and groom her often. Grooming time is a staple in my youngster tool box. Especially after a hard training lesson, having that 15 minutes of cool down time is wonderful for both of you. And it gives you healthy and positive way to bond with your horse. 

Remmeber to not push things either, challenge yes, but do not push. For example if you know your horse is capable of standing for farrier, while currently she's being a boob and jumping around and trying to bite the poor workman, then by all means reprimand her and demand that respect that she stand quietly because you have trained her thusly and you know she can. Don't let their behavior ever be an excuse to avoid work. If your horse is a boob about being turned out then don't avoid turning it out, but train through that issue with turning her out often. 

Honestly training babies isn't that different than training an adult green horse, but you do have to realize they aren't fully developed and their attention spans are short. Also should you see her yawn during a training exercise then thats natures way of saying you've overloaded her "thinking" mind for the day, and time to cut the lesson short and put her away. I hope you do well with your youngster and should you have any questions you can always ask me. Ive worked through so many babies, that nothing they do surprises me anymore. Oh and one more thing. Please be safe and wear a helmet around your youngster. I only say this after several experiences where you think the baby has something down, like walking to their paddock submissively, when out of know where they rear and challenge you. better to have a helmet than being struck in the head. Remember babies can be unpredictable so always take your safety very seriously.


----------



## DrillRider

Hey! I have a question, my 11 year old friesian gelding when he sheds out is a pure black. He is on black as knight but still fades but doesnt fade in random spots. Any ideas? Also, he has a weirdly long summer coat. I was thinking because his dad is Ludse 305 (He looks SO much like him, even is getting the white on his face and has the cutest white eyebrows!) I was worried about cushings but was told there is a long chance it can be that. Any ideas? His coat is extremely dense but where the saddle goes it sticks up and is fuzzy. Thanks!


----------



## BBBCrone

Eye candy for you all!







I don't own one but they are very beautiful  I sure wouldn't kick this guy outta my barn  Am sure you all know who he is.


----------



## Tessa7707

First. Let me express my extreme envy at you friesian owners! Someday... someday I will own one!

I have always wanted to know, are friesians bouncier/bumpier/more uncomfortable to ride than say, a quarter horse? (which is what I'm used to) That beautiful trot looks like it might be super bumpy. Not that it will change my desire to have one 

If you don't mind me asking, what did you guys pay for your friesians? What does does your average, trained, middle aged friesian cost? I just want to get a ballpark idea of what I'm looking at (in the distant, distant future)


----------



## Houston

Tessa7707 said:


> First. Let me express my extreme envy at you friesian owners! Someday... someday I will own one!
> 
> I have always wanted to know, are friesians bouncier/bumpier/more uncomfortable to ride than say, a quarter horse? (which is what I'm used to) That beautiful trot looks like it might be super bumpy. Not that it will change my desire to have one


I'm not a Friesian owner either... HA! I wish. :shock: Maybe one day sometime in the future...

However, I am learning how to ride English on an awesome Friesian mare. From my _very_ limited experience with the breed and with her, she is not necessarily more uncomfortable, however her gaits are more powerful compared to any QH I've ever ridden. It's not a bad thing in my opinion- I love how I can feel her strength through her gaits. 

Now that's just my experience with that one Friesian mare. Maybe someone with more experience with the breed can give you a better answer.


----------



## KireiElayson

Hello Tessa and Houston,

I own three Friesians and have ridden several others. I have also ridden QHs. I can say without a doubt, a Friesian's movement is not like a QH at all. Friesian movement is BIG. For people who ride warmbloods, it is not such an adjustment. But for QH riders, it can be a big adjustment. Of course all horses are different and confirmation can make a big difference as well. There will be some very rough rides and some smoother ones as well.

My mare is more straight shouldered, built slightly downhill and is more baroque. She moves beautifully and the Keuring judges loved her HUGE trot (she made ster), but she is NOT a comfortable ride in the least. She is very rough. It is more than simply a bouncy trot- it is jarring! (But I still ride her!). She will make a great cart horse. 

My gelding is very different. He is leaner, more sloping shoulder and is much smoother. He is more the sporthorse build. He will make a better dressage horse. No. 3 is still too young to tell..

I suggest that if you are serious, ride as many different Friesians as you can. Think about what disciplines you'd like to do with your Friesian. There are definitely some that are more suited to driving than riding. And when that time comes to buy, test ride for sure!


----------



## Tessa7707

Now I am only MORE intrigued! Makes sense that some are more suited to driving and thus more jarring. So I will need to look for lines bred for dressage. 


KireiElayson said:


> I suggest that if you are serious, ride as many different Friesians as you can.


Ha! Yeah, already a goal! lol. I have only met ONE Friesian in my life, and that was on an overnight stop at this huge facility when I was moving my horse from Southern CA to Northern CA. I was leading my paint/QH mare and I stopped and said "Look Daisy!! A friesian!!!" She did not care. haha. So I have not even had an opportunity to ride one!


----------



## FriesianGirl65

Hello All! I am new to the Horse Forum and Thank God there are other Friesian owners in here! I am a proud owner of a now 3 yr old Friesian Sport Horse Stallion. He is in a growth spurt and 16.3 hands and very Barouque! He is just a joy to have and be around when his is not being a bad boy..lol..He likes to horse play to much at times..lol..Anyway, we are currently working on ground manners, and with and introduction to the bit. I have ordered a Surcingle for him as well. I am not riding him as of yet. I do plan on showing him in Classical Dressage and Western Riding as well. I can definately use all the advise you all have to offer as I will be needing it! No one in my area has Friesians, let alone understand the breed itself.


----------



## Tessa7707

Hi FriesianGirl65, welcome to the forum! I just joined myself a few days ago. Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## FriesianGirl65

Thank you Tessa7707!


----------



## KireiElayson

Hi FriesianGirl! Welcome. I too live in an area where there are few Friesians. I am lucky to have one good friend who has several, but basically there are just two of us. I live in the midwest/west so it is pretty much cowboy/ AQHA country. I know there are a few others around, but they don't seem to do anything. So it's just us. Right now we are planning our outfits for a Halloween ride!  

Tessa, your riding time will come! I know it  Once you catch Friesian Fever, you can never get rid of it! LOL!


----------



## Tessa7707

Haha, thanks for your faith KireiElayson! I know I will too, I'm just afraid the first time I ride one will be when I'm shopping for one! lol


----------



## its lbs not miles

Tessa7707 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you guys pay for your friesians? What does does your average, trained, middle aged friesian cost? I just want to get a ballpark idea of what I'm looking at (in the distant, distant future)


The cost can depend a great many things (e.g. training, breeding, condition, etc.....). You can find them priced from obscenely high to relatively inexpensive. Early last year I could have picked up any one of 5 mares between 7-12 years old for $5,000.


----------



## Tessa7707

its lbs not miles said:


> The cost can depend a great many things (e.g. training, breeding, condition, etc.....). You can find them priced from obscenely high to relatively inexpensive. Early last year I could have picked up any one of 5 mares between 7-12 years old for $5,000.


Oh, wow, really? You have nice horses too, looking at the pictures. Most of the prices I have seen range from excessive to obscene. haha. That's actually more attainable than I thought. See, that's why I love this forum.  Thanks


----------



## its lbs not miles

Tessa7707 said:


> Oh, wow, really? You have nice horses too, looking at the pictures. Most of the prices I have seen range from excessive to obscene. haha. That's actually more attainable than I thought. See, that's why I love this forum.  Thanks


Location can also be a factor. High cost areas will usually equal higher cost for the horses.
If you have the time to keep checking and waiting you can find good prices. Especially if you can afford to check out horse far away and afford to transport them to you. In my case last year a breeder I've known for some time was doing a substantial down sizing and willing to part with a couple of their Friesian mares if I wanted any of them. They wanted $8K, but would let me have them for $5K (and probably gotten it in foal if I'd wanted).

Mine are 1/2 Frisian. Pure Friesians aren't well suited for the riding I do. Friesian for the heavier bone and cooler nature. Saddlebred for better stamina and athletics. At times they'll break into a trot with the slightly longer hang time which is why some people feel Friesian trots are rougher, but you can learn to adjust to it so you post in sync with them. I still get caught at times when she changes her trot and I come down too soon, but it's not a rough ride when get the timing right. First trot you ever did probably felt rough before you learned to post correctly . I imagine if I'd started out riding Friesians I might have thought the other horses had rough trots. :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707

:happydance: Yeeeeee!! My dream of riding a Friesian is coming true!! I have a lesson with Melissa Fishbach (who teaches dressage lessons on her FRIESIANS) on Sunday at 11am!!! Wooo! I feel like a giddy teenager! Here's her website
Melissa Fischbach Forestheart Friesians and Home of ART
Check out her qualifications! Man! Granted, she is a 3 hour drive for me, but it's totally worth it!

Ima go ride me one uh dem fancy friesian hosses in muh cowboy boots and wranglers. :rofl: haha. Couldn't be more excited right now.


----------



## KireiElayson

CONGRATS!! Melissa has nice horses and beautiful tack!!  You will have fun. I am excited for you. Warning- you will get HOOKED!! Make sure to get that first picture- the Friesian Smile! We wanna see!!


----------



## Tessa7707

Ahhhhh!! Thanks!! My hubby, 1 year old son and I are taking the trip together (My husband LOVES any opportunity to drive his truck, He has his frieisian in Ford form, lol) So he will be able to take pictures for me. Woo! I had a dream last night that my Ariat fat baby's didn't fit in the english stirrups, any validity to this fear? lol.


----------



## Tessa7707

Also, She said she'd give me a $15 discount off the lesson if I clean her 3 paddocks. Woo! My husband was joking with me saying I would want to take it home. lol. "How does your garden grow so well Tessa?" "It's the Friesian poop" :grin:


----------



## Houston

How fun Tessa! I'm sure you'll have an awesome time- tell us about it!

The Friesian I ride is a blast!


----------



## Tessa7707

Woooooo!!!:happydance: I am HOOKED!! I rode a gorgeous 17hh Friesian Gelding by the name of DeOro today! He is very well trained, and a BABE of a horse! This was my first english, let alone dressage, lesson and he was very patient with my western riding habits. Hahaha. 








His gaits were so... smooth! He is definitely much different from a QH. 'More Power' sums it up best. He was so big and wide it was like sitting on a couch! She said he is a particularly large Friesian but I was still impressed by his size. 








In this pic he's getting a reward for being a good boy walking on a loose rein. 
Melissa was an amazing instructor! Very patient with my "Ahhh!! He's so pretty!!" excitement. I wish she didn't live 3.5 hours away - on a switchback road through redwoods and along the coast. Very pretty drive, just hard for my one year old baby boy who got car sick :-( Next time I will go by myself, but there will be a next time!! I loved it and I definitely want to continue to study dressage! As events ended up, I actually have a clinic with a Reiner tomorrow morning. Dressage one day, reining the next. haha, Thank you all for joining in my excitement!!!


----------



## Houston

Woohoo! I'm happy you finally got to ride that Friesian and had a good lesson! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tessa7707

Thanks Houston! He is beautiful, right? Here's a video of him getting his wiggles out before my lesson


----------



## BrieannaKelly

This is a very neat thread. I have recently been lucky to make a new friend who happens to own an Andalusian stallion and mare and a Friesian stallion. When we first met she just had her Andalusians but had her eye on this Friesian stud on the east coast. She had owned a Friesian stud prior but traded him for her Andalusian stud (long story). But missed her Friesian so much she needed another and got one.
We got our new horses a week apart from one another. Me my 2 year old AQHA and her her big beautiful black stallion. He is by Anne 340 and 5 years old. 
He is a real sweetheart and has the best mannerisms of any stallion I have ever met.
I also have had the pleasure of riding him and such power! A bit bouncy ALL the time lol but such a fun time. He instantly made me want one. But after much discussion with my friend, I would be better matched with a sport Friesian, so we plan to eventually breed my AQHA with him. I am still on the fence to do so but that is years from now ;-)
Awesome for those that do own them though, lucky too. They really are THE dream horse.
B.


----------



## Tessa7707

BrieannaKelly said:


> They really are THE dream horse.


Totally! My trainer said "You know when you dream about riding a horse? It's all slow-motion and floaty? That's what riding a Friesian is like"
And it was! She has dressage-type Friesians though, I haven't ridden any cart types. 
I have been looking at Friesian/QH crosses. Sometimes they are gorgeous, sometimes they are a little.. funky lookin. Haha. I would love to see that though! You have a gorgeous horse!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Thank you Tessa  I actually had a requirement list when I went searching for my next horse lol. I wanted to make sure I got as close to what I wanted and not settle. There's a little story behind her but I won't go into it here on the Friesian thread ;-)
But yes, I think breeding her with my friends Friesian would be a neat match. I have a very great chance of getting a colored foal, which is always just a bonus :-D
B.


----------



## Tessa7707

BrieannaKelly said:


> Thank you Tessa  I actually had a requirement list when I went searching for my next horse lol. I wanted to make sure I got as close to what I wanted and not settle. There's a little story behind her but I won't go into it here on the Friesian thread ;-)
> But yes, I think breeding her with my friends Friesian would be a neat match. I have a very great chance of getting a colored foal, which is always just a bonus :-D
> B.


This is a FriesianxQH... Just sayin' :thumbsup:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Wow! Very stunning! Out of the many picture googlings I've done to dream, I've never come accross that one. Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srh1

I'm so excited about this thread! I know next to nothing about friesians.. but there is one for lease nearby. I'm talking to the owner tomorrow and setting up a time to go see him. If all goes well I'll be leasing him for free basically, and also starting dressage lessons on him! I hope that his owner approves of me! If all goes well I will post a few pics of him on here


----------



## Houston

Tessa7707 said:


> This is a FriesianxQH... Just sayin' :thumbsup:


Oh, man! :shock: This guy is stunning, but I've seen quite a bit of crosses in which the Friesian is either completely drowned out or it just didn't mix right? Not sure how to put it! 

But there are many beautiful crosses. I recently saw a ArabxFriesian cross as a show... wowzers! That horse was a looker.


----------



## Reeltje

Hi! I take care of a 3-year-old Friesian mare.
She's named Eefje, and I mostly do tricktraining with her. I started with it not too long ago  She's unfortunataly not been ridden yet, she still needs to learn that.

WOW that friesianxQH!! Amazing!


----------



## Tessa7707

Houston said:


> Oh, man! :shock: This guy is stunning, but I've seen quite a bit of crosses in which the Friesian is either completely drowned out or it just didn't mix right? Not sure how to put it!
> 
> But there are many beautiful crosses. I recently saw a ArabxFriesian cross as a show... wowzers! That horse was a looker.


I know, they don't always turn out like that! A lot of times they're pretty... awkward.


----------



## Baroque

*My possible Friesian....*

So, since Ladyhawke first showed up on our TV screen I have been an avid fan of Friesians. I grew up in an area not condusive to horse keeping, and then my life got in the way, but I decided to start lessons when I hit age 30. I've had a journey since then, riding, leasing and owning horses - had a horse bolt badly on me at one point and it has taken me about 5 years to gain back enough confidence to try again. I've always maintained my love of baroque style horses though, and I am currently leasing and doing lessons on an andalusian/percheron mare. 

For the past few months I have been in contact with a Friesian trainer who works with a variety of farms to match prospective owners to their new Friesian. I've met about 12 possibilities, and narrowed the field down to two. One was just too high energy, and I knew that the minute I met him. We let them loose one by one in the arena and this guy was all full of pee and vinegar. The other boy though, just walked over to us to say hi and get some neck scratches.

I can see that the boy I like is a baroque style, but his sire is fairly sporty. I met his dam the other day though, and I can see that he takes after her. I'll post a picture:










I did ride him, and certainly admit that it is a different feel from horses I am used to. I could feel the shoulder movement more, and even though he dropped his head to round up, I felt as though I was seeing more 'head and neck' than usual. This is of course due to the placement of his neck on his shoulders.

I guess I am concerned about comments I read here about baroque Friesians being uncomfortable to ride.

My goals as basic level dressage, trail riding, costume classes and just being the absolute horse of my dreams. I'm 42 and not planning on being competitive, and have no plans to ever jump over anything. I may be interested in driving, if I end up somewhere where this would be safe.


----------



## GoldArmored

[General]

An old thread but still very useful 

So I have a question about friesian height. Is it just me or they're all much shorter in real life than their «FHANA» height? At keuring they straigten up the neck and measure at the withers with all the fat and muscles over it, not only the wither bone like a horse should be measured, so a real 15hh friesian measured at the withers will be like 16hh to them! They should lower the head to make it more accurate, I guess it's a cheat. lol

I bought a pure friesian colt last year and breeder said his dam is 15.3hh but I don't believe her. I know what 15.3hh is, my quarter horse is 15.3hh and let me tell you he's a tall one. When I'm next to him, the highest point of his withers is equal to the middle of my forehead, then when next to the friesian mare, it's under my lips (with the same boots on, about 14.2hh) so... :neutral: She appears to be the same height and length as my 14.2hh haflinger, no joke. Breeder told me she's really 15.3hh cause a fhana friesian must be at least that height to be registered.

I'm concerned about the final height of my colt. His sire is supposed to be the tallest fps friesian, standing at 17hh. But following the same logic, 17hh to fhana/fps is 16hh in real life lol. So I tried the string test which is supposed to be pretty darn accurate (the one where you measure between coronet and middle of knee joint), and the measurement was 14.3hh. :sad: I hope my horse will stand at 16hh at least (a real 16hh lol). 16hh-16.1 is breeder's predicted height of the foal.

So if you had a friesian foal, please tell me what was their height at, let's say 12 months, 18 months, ect (if you remember) and their actual adult height (no fhana height, the real one). Cause mine is only 13.1hh at 18 months old! I know friesians take more time to grow up, but comon, only 13.1!!

I guess I just hope someone will pop up and tell me their friesian colt was 13hh at 18 months and ended up to be 16hh at 6 ahahah! 
Let's talk about it!!

Picture1: his papers with bloodline (since 2014, yellow papers are now blue, fps colors has changed)
Picture 2: the mare and my colt with my husband who's only 5'6'' tall, to give you and idea.


----------

